# Just in case you need a reminder...



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Don't be dumb like me.*



















The projectile didn't actually hit glass-it hit right below the glass, and only the first of two panes broke.

I just re-aligned everything on my table saw, and forgot to put the guard/splitter/pawls back in. 
I was ripping long 2-bys, and switched to the side instead of using the push stick I should have had ready. In any case, my "quick step to the side" proved not quick enough. Hopefully watching that 8 foot spear lift and fly will be the best lesson I ever get.

Dumb dumb dumb. My body is fine, my humility increased, and my guard is back on the saw.

*Don't be dumb like me.*

-ben


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Ben glad you are safe. it's something like that, that brings safety back into the front of our minds each time we use the tools.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Guess you need some new windows. Glad that's all. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've always thought it was a conspiracy of some sorts that table saws just happen to be at crotch level. Probably brought to us by the same guy that invented that BAR on boys bicycles. hehe


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

wow… glad that nobody was hurt.

(bars on a' bike-never did understand that one).


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Another classic DOH! moment. I'm glad you dodged the spear and thanks for the reminder. God knows I need all the reminders I can get.


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a mixed blessing that my tablesaw is "underpowered"... but I'm glad to see everyone was OK. Also a reminder to everyone to keep spectators from standing along the path of any saw, guard or no guard! They may get more than a good view!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow!

From what the 2x did to the windows, I am glad no one was standing between the door and the table saw.

Thanks for the safety reminder

Dalec


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang…I bet that got the adrenaline pumping! I have had a few near misses in the kickback department, and it is a sobering experiance! Good thing it missed you.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, that'll make you change your drawers! Glad you're OK. My son Tommy got hit with a little (12" x 14" x 1/2") kickback last year and it left quite a bruise- can't imagine what might have happened to you if that spear had struck you.

Safety first- Safety always.

Myron


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, been there done that one.

The hole in the vinyl siding is still there as a reminder to me.

Glad you're OK too.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

OK…We have the trajectory and other factors established. Now all we have to do is wait for that salesman to call.

*Glad you weren't hurt!


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

Projectiles a-plenty. I was using a Belsaw molder-planer doing shoe moldings using a cuter that did 4 at a time. The guides were properly adjusted for the board width for the four-up cutters. All was going great. I fed about 15 eight foot boards and then got to the last board. It was only wide enough to do three. I fed it in thinking I'd get another 3 moldings. You guesed it - I didn't reset the guides. The board exploded, throwing spears. One hit and dented the garage door. One hit me in the belly. Several hit my arm. One spear about 5 inches long went half way through my right nipple!. After a few hastily chosen words I decided to go to the E.R. No permanent damage done - not even to my ego. I have to remember to keep thinking and not rushing.


----------



## iSawitfirst (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmm. I think I'll take out collision insurance on my garage.

Glad you did the side-step.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I am beginning to think that maybe the earlier guys had the right idea using hand tools - never heard of a kickback from a hand saw - wish they didn't involve so much hard work to finish the work. Glad to hear you weren't hurt - physically.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad that only pride was hurt.


----------

